
Amazon, Whole Foods, and what it means to be a tech company - walterbell
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-whole-foods-tech-company-2017-8
======
thaumasiotes
As far as I've read, the ordinary definition of a tech company is one that
pays employees partially in stock (options).

